# Monoblock tap



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

Evening all


I've got a 1999 Elddis Autostratus which has a monoblock tap in the galley. It has stopped working and I suspect the microswitch inside the tap. I've pulled it apart as much as I can but haven't got all the way in yet so I may have to remove the fridge underneath to get the tap out completely. 
Does anyone know anything about these taps?

Regards
Patman


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Patman.
I had a similar problem with the shower mixer tap in my Hobby. After spending big bucks and taking days to replace the whole tap, as the microswitch was sealed in. 
It would have been cheaper and more practical to put a pressure sensing pump or switch near to the pump.

Ray.


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Can you take a picture of the tap so i can determine which make and model fitted so can advise on removal of the micro switch and where you can purchase one from if it is the switch kev.


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi Kev
I don't know if I'm computer literate enough to do that but I'll have a go. I was considering whether to change it for the pressure sensed type of tap that is in the shower. Any problems with doing that?

Regards Patman


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

patman said:


> Hi Kev
> I don't know if I'm computer literate enough to do that but I'll have a go. I was considering whether to change it for the pressure sensed type of tap that is in the shower. Any problems with doing that?
> 
> Regards Patman


no problems with fitting a pressure switch system they are around £25 plus postage towsure sell them online.Im a bit confused as you state you have a pressure switch shower tap,normally you would have micro switches or pressure switch not both try and get a picture and lets see what we can do for you kev.


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

here we go.
First time I've done that


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

The tape looks like a reich charisma.
1 are there any numbers or letters on the microswitch?
2 if you push the microswitch with the tap open does the pump run?

ps well done for posting the pictures.
kev.

pps the taps in the bathroom are whale elegance two micro switches fitted to these one on each tap.

Can you get to the bottom of the tap behind the sink or can you see any cables coming down from the tap.


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi Kev
If you click on the middle picture you can see the numbers on the microswitch. The tap only works when it is open and I switch the bathroom tap on which starts the pump and the water flows otherwise it seems dead.

Pat

ps
I'll have to take the fridge out from underneath which I can't se being too big a problem. Is it possible to strip the tap completely in situe?


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

i cant make out the number properley is it 831866/b31b66 if you take the numbers to your local caravan or motorhome dealer with the numbers they should be able to order one for or they might even have one in stock ive just checked my stock and its not one i carry.


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi Kev
How does the microswitch come out?

Pat


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Try pulling it out through the top sometimes comes out.Isee you are thinking of taking the fridge out,can you take the vents of the outside if so you should be able to either get to the bottom of the tap or see the wiring coming out of the bottom of the tap iwould cut the wires at the switch solder on the new ones and pull the cable back through the tap and rebuild hope this is helping.
Kev


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

I'll have a shufti through the vent tomorrow. 
Many thanks for your help  

Regards
Pat


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Only to happy to advise just a quick point if you do cut the switch out you will need to solder the wires back together and cover with heat shrink to protect the connection.


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi patman just wondering if you managed to sort out your microswitch in your tap.
Kev


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi
Kev
I can't get at the tap through the vent at the back. I pulled out the drawer near the door (about 2 feet from the tap) and saw the wires from the tap running to a connector block. I had already nipped off the actual microswitch bit and touched the wires together to no avail. When I touched a piece of wire across the connector block to simulate the switch closing, the pump came on so I think a wire may have snapped or there's a problem deeper in the tap where I haven't got yet. I'll take the fridge out this week and sort it out hopefully.

Regards

Patman


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi Pat when you take the fridge out becareful not to damage your cupboard trim i normally put a paint scrapper between the fridge and the cupboard where the screws are located if it is screwed in from the side and when youve got the fridge out i file the burr of the screw hole so the fridge slides back in nice and easy.
Kev.


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks for that Kev.
I've got the fridge out which required a bit of work through the outside vent also ( cutting the cable ties shich held the gas pipe and the electric cables). It appears that the crescent shaped steel plate which is bolted underneath the tap to hold it in position had pinched the wires and caused one of the wires to fail. I'll try to get another microswitch or if push comes to shove I'll solder another pair of wires on.

Patman


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Glad we got to the bottom of the fault if you take the numbers of the micro switch or the switch if youve chopped the wires to your local dealer they should be able supply one of the shelf or order one in for you.
Kev


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

I've managed to sort the microswitch and get the tap working but it has a leak on it now. I think it's the O ring on the plastic block inside the tap ( it is really more like three O rings joined together). Is this part available do you know?
I also disturbed the push on connector to the tap but I should be able to sort that.

Patman


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Sorry to say patman but i dont think you can get o rings for the taps i would have a look at cak tanks in kenilworth on the net they start at about £40.Iwould remove the oring and take it to your dealer they might have a few more contacts than me or even try somewhere like screwfix or plumb centre if you have one where you live.
Kev


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi
Kev

I had to buy a whole inner cartridge for £15 inc post which was pretty good I thought. I got it from Caravan accessoryshop .co.uk.
I ordered it Thurs at about 2.30pm and it came Fri at 9am. I would recommend them. It's fixed the job anyway.
Thanks for all the advice.

Regards
Pat


----------

